# 9spd Fluid Change



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Coming up soon on 50K, and would like to change my trans fluid around then.

Has anyone done this themselves, or had it done at the dealer? If so, what fluid did you use or how much did you pay for at the dealer?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Changing fluid from drain plug will get you somewhere between 5-6.5 qts. You'll need to carefully measure and put back the same amount unless you access to scan tool and trans temp data to perform a fluid level set properly.

It uses Dexron VI


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> Changing fluid from drain plug will get you somewhere between 5-6.5 qts. You'll need to carefully measure and put back the same amount unless you access to scan tool and trans temp data to perform a fluid level set properly.
> 
> It uses Dexron VI


Ma v e n any idea what the total capacity of fluid is in the 9T50?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Overhaul fluid spec is approx 10qts. A fluid flush machine with a 12qt capacity will perform a full flush. A facility that only has an 8qt tank in there machine won't. Flush machine capacity is something the tech working on your vehicle would know. It would be a good idea to ask, before you got a flush done. Not all flush machines are equal.


----------

